# My First HO Scale Layout



## RailRider777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone! I finished my first HO Scale layout the other day, and I just wanted to share it with you guys. I know it sucks, but it's the most a 14 year old can do. I'm planning on completing the siding and creating a rail yard, putting a plastic mountain in the corner, and just making things look better in the next few days. So, tell me what you think!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice start! Of course, with all the space that you have, you can go very big! Is that EZ-tracks that you are using?


----------



## RailRider777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yep, i'm using the e-z track system. I find it easier to use than other track, although it tends to be a bit more expensive.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What sucks about it? It's simple, not sucky, and you already said that it's a starting point for something bigger. How do you think most of us got started?

I only have two comments: first, it's not the best a 14 year old can do. Trust me. My 12 year old is building a much more complicated one, and I've had several boy scouts your age make bigger, more complex ones for their Railroading Merit Badge. Dare to dream big, and don't box yoirself in. If you get stuck, there's lots of help available. This is NOT to put you down, but to encourage you to keep dreaming and doing more!

Secondly, I AM a little concerned that the track at each end appears to hang over the edge. It only takes one tiny bump, and one of your trains may take the plunge to the concrete. That's not a good thing. I would see what you can do about extending that base a little.

And, BTW, welcome to the world's greatest hobby!


----------



## RailRider777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah, thank you for the information. I have fixed the track in that area and added extra wood. Also, when I said it's the best a 14 year old could do, i forgot to include the fact that I have another MAJOR hobby, coin collecting. I've spent over $500 on coins and only about $300 on trains, and my collection is always expanding...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

GR8 to see some younger folks getting into the hobby. You're off to a good start. I too was concerned about the closeness of the track to the board edges, but you say you've amended that. Remember, this is YOUR railroad...anything you do that makes you happy is just fine, whether it fits the normal or not. And keep showing us pictures...we all love pics!!


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

There are lot of layouts for using EZ Tracks. 

https://www.caboosehobbies.com/catalog/bach_track.php

http://www.sarget.com/trains/traintips/bach/traintip-ezbachbook.html

http://www.thortrains.net/marx/funlayez2.html

It would be a challenge to do this one below!

http://bluenavigator.org/images/m6.jpg


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

RR777,

I'd suggest you get a couple boards under your table before it warps or sags. 2x4 or 1x4 standing upright from leg to leg all around outside edge under tabletop. one or two lengthwise from end to end under center at 16" or 24".

all railroads should start with a solid foundation

welcome to the hobby and the forum. lots of help here so don't be bashful.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's a good start. Rather than make the mountain from plastic use Plaster of Paris or similar over crunched up newspaper or try to get some foam packaging for a basis. Don't forget to leave access to the trains in case of derailment. Let's see your updates as well.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

bluenavigator said:


> It would be a challenge to do this one below!
> 
> http://blog-imgs-51-origin.fc2.com/t/r/a/train996/Track-Plans-Ho.jpg


The biggest challenge is that your link in not working -- at least for me.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Fixed the broke link.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ah, so you meant you're limited by resources, not ability. That's good. Trust me, resource (money) shortages are not just limited to 14 year olds.

I'd also look at cole226's suggestion. I didn't notice it before, but he's right. OSB will eventually warp if not properly supported. I would build a rectangular frame and 3 joists with roughly equal spacing under your OSB.


----------



## RailRider777 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I took your suggestion, cole226 and I am planing on adding more support tomorrow. As for your suggestion, cycleops, i will try to make the mountain that way but i'm not very good making mountains that way... A friend of mine asked me to make one for him and I just made a mess with the plaster.


----------

